# Identify This String Please



## dom (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Guys
Wondering if anyone could put a name to this string (that is shown between the caliper jaws).

It is very strong and i need a reel of it or similar stuff.
1mm thickness







Thanks for any help
Cheers
Dom


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure of the proper name for it but lanyard cord is usually made of nylon or polyester. If you google "lanyard cord" you can find rolls of it or just precut sizes.


----------



## DonShock (Jun 15, 2009)

It may be whipping twine.


----------



## chmsam (Jun 15, 2009)

Not that it looks like that but Spectra thread/cord is super strong. In fact it is so strong that it could be dangerous to use in extreme cases since skin and even bone will give before it will. Use some caution with it but it is great stuff.


----------



## dom (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Guys
I'll have a look at that Spectra as well chmsam.

Realized i should have done a macro of the cord in the first place.





Yes - this stuff would certainly be dangerous to use wrapped around any of your body parts.
Was reading a post by about a guy who was almost necked from using too strong material!

Cheers
Dom


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 15, 2009)

Spectra is great stuff! Stronger than steel of same diameter, hydrophobic (won't hold water and even floats) and nice and slippery and flexible once it is "broken in". It is also great on abrasion resistance. It does have a low melting point which might be a consideration. As others have stated, it strength does need to be taken into account and in some applications, you might want to install some form of fuse or weak link in the loop so that a break away will occur under an appropriate force. Since it is now available in kite strings and fishing lines, you can get it in very small diameters and in many cases, it is easy to splice.


----------



## cave dave (Jun 15, 2009)

"Into the Wind" and other Kite stores carries spectra line in thin diameters.


----------



## dom (Jun 16, 2009)

Thankyou all VERY much for your help -especially the Spectra and kite hints,
though it was fun checking everything out on the net.

Fortunately there is one kite shop in Geelong which i checked out this arvo and the first thing i saw was some nice looking black cord.
I asked the guy about it and he said there was a Spectra core running thru it
(forget what he said the outside sheath was ) 200lb breaking strain.Was very nice to handle -almost like silicone wire.

I said " I'll take it all (20meters)" but he was reluctant to part with it until he found he had a couple meters spare for himself.

Measures 1.1mm -should do the job fine. I'll be using it as a tailcap retainer and sure to find some more uses (though not as a necklace)






Super hard to cut -it blunted my scissors -had to use sidecutters!

Thanks again.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## DonShock (Jun 16, 2009)

dom said:


> .......Super hard to cut -it blunted my scissors -had to use sidecutters!......


I don't know if it'll work, but you might want to try melting it next time. I often use a lighter or a propane torch to heat up a utility knife blade (held with pliers) to red hot and then use that for a nice clean melted cut in paracord and such. When I can't seem to get a clean cut with scissors, the melt method usually gives acceptable results even if some materials burn and char instead of actually melting.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 16, 2009)

dom said:


> (though not as a necklace)


Oh I dunno I can think of a few people I could give "a spectra necklace" as a gift :devil: 

BTW this cord reminds me of dacron used in bow srings,very,very strong :thumbsup:


----------



## KC2IXE (Jun 16, 2009)

You ask if I can Identify the string - I'm afraid not....

(groan)


----------



## dom (Jun 17, 2009)

DonShock said:


> I don't know if it'll work, but you might want to try melting it next time. I often use a lighter or a propane torch to heat up a utility knife blade (held with pliers) to red hot and then use that for a nice clean melted cut in paracord and such. When I can't seem to get a clean cut with scissors, the melt method usually gives acceptable results even if some materials burn and char instead of actually melting.



Thanks for the suggestion Don.
I did get a nice cut with the sidecutters - just spread the end shown in the macro pic so it could be more easily seen.
I like the idea of getting a nice cut and cauterized end at the same time though 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 18, 2009)

The hot razor knife is a good suggestion. I worked with so much line when I was into sailing that I got my own hot knife which is basically a weller soldering gun with a special tip that is a thin strip of flat metal between the two lead frames. It cuts and cauterizes most synthetic lines including spectra but you can't cut aramid (kevlar) with it since it has too high of a melting point. More often than not though, I plan to splice the line and having it melted together is not helpful at all. If you use masking tape and put a tight band around where you want the cut and then use a fresh razor blade, you can get a veruy clean cut and still have all of the fibers loose to work with. Don't use a good knife unless you enjoy sharpening it! 

The line you got does look like it has a dacron (polyester) cover. I believe Marlow is down under and they make all kinds (or at least did) of cool dinghy braids that were hybrids of strong core (spectra, kevlar, vectran) covered in polyester and in very small diameters. There is fantastic cordage out there now days.


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 18, 2009)

ahem, next time, mind your thread title, I though we'd discuss bikinis in here. Bummer.


----------



## dom (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry Tino 

Thanks Don for reminding me - i just remembered i'd bought a portable soldering iron with a couple knife attachments.
I'll give that a try. Think i'll give the splicing on this rope a miss though -my fid is a little on the large size hehe.

Cheers
Dom


----------

